# Shampoo for dry itchy skin?



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Has anyone found a good product for this? I have oatmeal conditioner but no special shampoo. I would rather have a recommendation than pick a product blindly. Thanks!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I had a good shampoo from my vets. It was a oatmeal base that didn't have any soap. Maddie has dry skin and it helps to add salmon oil to her diet. You can also leave the conditioner on longer . I also used VO5 hot oil treatment and that worked good too.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

I use the Tropiclean Papaya shampoo/conditioner in one on Lilly and it makes her coat soft and shiny. Smells good too! She doesn't scratch so I assume it is keeping her skin from getting dry.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred has very dry skin. He doesn't itch a lot but it flakes. Vet just told me its dry skin. I feed him omega 3 fish oil. I've also been using Earthbath tea tree shampoo. His skin still flakes but it doesn't bother him. I think once the weather warms up it will help.


----------

